# Pop trunk.....



## txraised (Mar 25, 2008)

Didnt know where to post this but oh well.......So im from texas and Ive seen some cars with this pop trunk wit glowing signs and really caught my eye. Looks like a simple project. Anyone know anything about doing this? Looks simple just some letters...but dont know from what kind of material so they can glow. Seems like a piece of mirror or plexi wit somekind of sticker lettering that glows wit neon lights. Are the neon lights put behind the mirror??


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

mirror plexi is used, and the letters are sometimes stuck on but the best way to do it is to get a reverse vinyl cutout of your graphic then sandblast the back. then position LEDs or neon tubes on the edges of the plexi. your best bet is to get one made from braingetter tho.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

this my pop trunk that im working on


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

any other pics of trunks that are backlight


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by txraised_@Apr 15 2008, 07:38 PM~10424713
> *Didnt know where to post this but oh well.......So im from texas and Ive seen some cars with this pop trunk wit glowing signs and really caught my eye. Looks like a simple project.  Anyone know anything about doing this? Looks simple just some letters...but dont know from what kind of material so they can glow. Seems like a piece of mirror or plexi wit somekind of sticker lettering that glows wit neon lights. Are the neon lights put behind the mirror??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

STICKERS ARE FOR TOYS~!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@May 2 2008, 07:46 PM~10563426
> *STICKERS ARE FOR TOYS~!!!!
> 
> *


 those arent stickers :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 2 2008, 07:48 PM~10563444
> *those arent stickers  :uh:
> *


i belive that was the purpose of his quote.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 11:55 PM~10570279
> *i belive that was the purpose of his quote.
> *


im talking about the ones on top not the glass on his g body


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## fruitcitygs (May 13, 2008)

If anybody on here knows how to do these mirror signs get at me I need to get one done.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fruitcitygs_@May 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10645262
> *If anybody on here knows how to do these mirror signs get at me I need to get one done.
> *


 :yes: :yes: yeah i do what u looking for


----------

